# Can anyone help bad pain right side lower stomach



## Stargazer_07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help. Started my AF 4 days ago and have it has now finished. I usually have a lot longer AF lasting around 7-10 days. I am currently on letrozole 7.5mg. Since this afternoon I have had a constant pain in my lower stomach on the right side and it is really hurts in my stomach when I pass water sorry if tmi. It is really painful. Has anyone had this why taking letrozole? Any ideas what it maybe? Thank you x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't got any personal experience but if it's worrying you then definitely call your Dr and ask for their advice.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Stargazer_07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you cloudy. Spoke with Dr pain not as bad today. Have a scan next week so Dr going to check everything then x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad it's getting better and hope it goes completely soon!

Good luck with your scan xxx


----------

